# A Star Is Reborn: B-Uhr “Baumuster B” Reissued For A New Generation of Collectors



## Jonathan T

Nice design! I like monopusher chronos. My only wish is that it has a traditional half onion crown!


----------



## PMONTOYAP

I like it, but at 44mm it’s not for me


----------



## teckel12

PMONTOYAP said:


> I like it, but at 44mm it’s not for me


Exactly. Style and price are good. And I can appreciate 44mm is historically good for a pilot watch. But that's just too big for a watch. At 40mm it would still be big, but more accessible.


----------



## Moonshine Runner

Aaron Brzozowski said:


> To say that the Baumuster “B-watch” is something of an icon would be a bit of an understatement. In truth, it’s more of a legend – a timeless, functional, reliable-as-heck precision timekeeping instrument that represented the first true pilot’s watch.


The fact that this false statement is constantly repeated does not make it any truer, unfortunately. The observation watches are not _*pilot*_'s watches and never were. While German pilots wore Hanhart or Tutima chronographs, the watches according to Fl. 23883 of the Reichsluftfahrtsministerium were worn by the _*navigators*_ in the planes and served primarily to bring the bomb load as accurately as possible to the target - for this reason alone I am suspicious of the veneration of the "Hermann Göring Gedächtnis Uhren".
Even with all the understanding of the need for pithy advertising slogans, it is rather arrogant to claim that the 1904 Santos de Cartier (the first watch built specifically for a pilot), the 1927 Longines Hour Angle watch, and the 1936 IWC Mark IX, launched 36, 13, and 4 years before the German B-Uhr, were not _*true*_ pilot's watches.

But quite apart from that: The engraving Fl. 23883 on the case flank and the watch back is ridiculous, because the watch does not correspond in any way to the data mentioned in this regulation - the Fl. 23883 also never provided for a chronograph function.


----------



## Auto2892

I really like this and will work on making me this dial this weekend for my new project


----------



## CM HUNTER

Lost me at (very) limited edition. I'm not into jumping through hoops just for the privilege of owning a watch. Helm and others have unfortunately taken me out of the microbrand world business model.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Moonshine Runner said:


> The fact that this false statement is constantly repeated does not make it any truer, unfortunately. The observation watches are not _*pilot*_'s watches and never were. While German pilots wore Hanhart or Tutima chronographs, the watches according to Fl. 23883 of the Reichsluftfahrtsministerium were worn by the _*navigators*_ in the planes and served primarily to bring the bomb load as accurately as possible to the target (e.g. Coventry Blitz) - for this reason alone I am suspicious of the veneration of the "Hermann Göring Gedächtnis Uhren".
> Even with all the understanding of the need for pithy advertising slogans, it is rather arrogant to claim that the 1904 Santos de Cartier (the first watch built specifically for a pilot), the 1927 Longines Hour Angle watch, and the 1936 IWC Mark IX, launched 36, 13, and 4 years before the German B-Uhr, were not _*true*_ pilot's watches.
> 
> But quite apart from that: The engraving Fl. 23883 on the case flank and the watch back is ridiculous, because the watch does not correspond in any way to the data mentioned in this regulation - the Fl. 23883 also never provided for a chronograph function.


Yep. Most just lump the A-dial and the B-dial under the flieger umbrella. Pilot adjacent for sure, but still just the navigator/observer model.

I would still say the A-dial is the icon of the pilot watch world though by a large margin. The B-dial would just be as popular by association.


----------



## skuripanda

I like it, it looks lovely, but it's not a Baumuster B watch in any shape and form.
It would be better to market this as an evolution of the Baumuster B and lose the FL23883 side engraving because it deviates from that standard in almost everything.

Also, a note on the design, hands specifically: the original (as well as faithful modern recreations) has the length of the hour hand long enough that the tip goes to the centers of the hour dots of the inner ring. Here the tip merely touches the edge of the dots.
Nitpicking, but this is a design feature of the original that I personally really like and it's a shame the designers of this watch didn't pick up on that.

It does look like a great watch though and I can't decide whether I like the blue or the faux patina one better.


----------



## StufflerMike

A lot of marketing verbiage which does the watch more harm than good. A reborn star ? Hell, no. If someone is going to launch a B-Uhr or pilot‘s watch (does not matter what “species“) he should exactly know what he is talking about. Not the case here I am afraid. The watch as such is nice and should be accompanied by a better marketing.

The Fl. 23883 was listed by the RLM (Reichsluftfahrtministerium, Imperial Air Ministry) as a navigation tool and clearly an observer‘s watch, clearly a non chrono.

23___ Navigationsgeräte (navigation tools)

23233 Nahkompaß FK 38 (nfe) (Askania)

23234 Bordkompaß OK 38 (bxx)

23235 Armkompaß AK 39

23322 Höhenmesser

23331 Mutterkompaß PFK/m (Eckhardt AG)

23334 Führertochterkompaß PFk/f2

23338 Führertochterkompaß PFk/f3 (Patin)

23379 Peilumschalter PSH 15

23474 Peiltochterkompaß KT/p2

23501 Deviatstafelschieber mit Ablenkungstafel für Führer-

tochterkompaß

23825 Dreieckrechner DR 2 (C. Plath)

23883 Armbanduhr B-Uhr

23885 Borduhr Bo-UK 1

23886 Borduhr Kienzle u. Junghans Bo-UK 2-1

23888 Borduhr – Blindflug Schlenker–Grusen Bo-UK2-1

23888 Borduhr – Blindflug Schlenker –Grusen Bo-UK 3

23894 Astronomisches Rechengerät – Carl Zeiss (blc)

23905 Ablenkungstafel 5 für Peiltochterkompaß

23906 Ablenkungstafel K 6 für Nahkompaß

So Watch Angels is using the Fl. 23883 in a completely wrong context.

Readability is a key factor of any B-Uhr, the subcounter on that watch takes this necessity ad absurdum. Just saying.


----------



## slcnate

I'm really into what this site (Watch Angels) is up to. This one, Bühlmann Decompression 01, and then the Cedric Bellon work (specifically the upcoming GMT CB01) are entirely very interesting to me...


----------



## SLO7H

That crown looks huge


----------



## steveoprice99

SLO7H said:


> That crown looks huge


AKA - a wrist digger. But not as much a prob with the onion crown and the fact that the "Navigator" wore this on the outside of his sheepskin flight jacket sleeve. Hence the jumbo strap length on the originals.


----------



## Racontour313

Aaron Brzozowski said:


> To say that the Baumuster “B-watch” is something of an icon would be a bit of an understatement. In truth, it’s more of a legend – a timeless, functional, reliable-as-heck precision timekeeping instrument that represented the first true pilot’s watch. It has continued to ensnare new admirers and drive impassioned enthusiasm, although apart from a steady rise in auction prices, not much has changed about it over the past 70 or so years – until now.
> 
> The B-Uhr “Baumuster B” has been reborn, in the form of the very limited-run Watch Angels design type.
> 
> This is not the first time we’ve written about Watch Angels – the innovative watch crowd manufacturing outfit that connects watch enthusiasts directly with designers and the manufacturer (Watch Angels itself which produces its watches in-house) to help birth unique, affordable timepieces that might not otherwise get the green light. This is the same group that was behind the reborn Waltham Field & Marine last year.
> 
> The Baumuster B is every bit as special a project, paying the proper amount of respect and faithfulness to the original pilot’s watch while giving it some practical, thoughtful updates. In essence, it’s how the B-Uhr would have been designed and built if it were made today.
> 
> View attachment 16578165
> 
> 
> At a glance, the most instantly recognizable addition is the mono-push chronograph movement. In contrast to the more common two-button chronograph control scheme, a mono-pusher is far easier and faster to operate in flight – and this is a pilot’s watch, after all. The elapsed time dial indicator can be set easily by simply turning the bezel. The mechanical bezel mechanism has been designed with glove compatibility in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In every other regard, the watch face is very much a throwback to the original Baumaster B design, with the same 5-minute-interval minute markers along the outer circumference, and a clearly marked hour dial inside, albeit with a cleaner, modern, more immediately readable font. The quadrilateral hands, are another recognizable nod to the original design.
> 
> In fact, the unique design concept of the watch is to look exactly like the three hands original when the chronograph is not active. This has been achieved by making sure that in this state all the hands of the chronograph overlap (and by choosing a monopusher chronograph with its single crown look).
> 
> But what makes a pilot’s watch goes further than skin-deep, and to that end, this special reissue features an officially certified chronometer, with protection from magnetic fields provided by a soft iron cage. The movement is a departure from the original, too; the watch makes use of a Sellita SW500 MPC b automatic movement, rather than a mechanical movement like the Baumusters of yesteryear. The Sellita automatic movement was chosen because it offers much more consistent power delivery than a hand wound unit, and in fact, the SW500 MPC b has been officially certified as a chronometer.
> 
> View attachment 16578166
> 
> 
> Like all B-Uhr watches, the Watch Angels design type also carries the usual military markings that identify the instrument and the manufacturer. This time, they are engraved directly on the antimagnetic soft iron cage and can be seen through the sapphire crystal of the open case-back. An interesting take on B-Uhr markings and also on the purpose of an open case-back.
> 
> View attachment 16578167
> 
> 
> The Watch Angels design type B-Uhr is available in four different variants: one with a simple matte black dial with contrasting white print; a stealthier black-dial variant with a black DLC-coated case and low-profile gray print; a handsome sunburst blue-dial one; and an eye-catching vintage-look radium variant with a gray DLC-coated case. All variants ensure ease of nighttime reading with X1-grade Super-LumiNova© luminescent pigment.
> 
> View attachment 16578168
> 
> 
> That’s all obviously very, very good news. So what’s the catch? Just 240 total examples of this in-house produced and thoughtfully updated pilot’s watch will be manufactured – 70 each for the stainless steel-case variants, and 50 each for the DLC-coated versions. For Angel round buyers, the former are priced from 1,890 CHF (roughly $2,000 US) or 2,190 CHF (about $2,300 US) for the DLC-coated variants. Prices only go up from there; you can still save a fair amount on the Watch Angels design type B-Uhr as a reservation-holder after the Angel round closes, but wait until regular retail this December, and you’ll find that pricing has increased from 2,390 to 2,690 CHF – approximately $2,500 to $2,850 US.
> 
> View attachment 16578169
> 
> 
> There’s still time to back this impressively-spec’d, high-precision take on the classic Baumuster. Visit the Watch Angels B-Uhr Baumuster B sales page for more info.


it should be flieger inspired but not actual flieger. The center seconds make Type A a pilot watch and Type B a Navigator watch. I hate bursting bubbles....


----------



## Cey97pgt

Man I love this thing, wish it was just smaller


----------



## eyruss1996

It is a beautiful watch


----------



## DwightKschrute

Marketing fluff aside i love the look of it, ordered the blue one. I have the Waltham dual time and it is good quality and bang for the buck IMO. Watch Angels makes a nice product.


----------



## Racontour313

BUT, the Flieger watch will always be the center seconds type A.
The Type B with its center seconds IS the NAVIGATOR watch as it has no clutter and all the dots and numbers are present save for the 60min (arrow). Why? If you want a faithful homage to the WW2 instruments you have to follow the design of the WW2 combat time piece instruments. They were design for simple point blank legibility.


----------



## Mister X

Never let the truth get in the way of a good story, LOL. I'll stick with my Laco and Stowa interpretations of the Flieger, now and in the future.


----------



## dol

Cey97pgt said:


> Man I love this thing, wish it was just smaller


Man I love this thing, wish it was just bigger, 48mm is probably more appropriate. Also it is clear from the standard that the numbers 5-55 should not be circumferential but readable horizontally. This is the biggest miss in my opinion. I dont know why you need a chronograph, but the numbers are a bigger showstopper for me.


----------



## dol

skuripanda said:


> I like it, it looks lovely, but it's not a Baumuster B watch in any shape and form.
> It would be better to market this as an evolution of the Baumuster B and lose the FL23883 side engraving because it deviates from that standard in almost everything.


Agreed, the engraving is embarrassing.


----------



## Willbrink

Never had much interest in pilot style watches, but Like that design a lot, and seems well priced for it. 44mm is too big for me however.


----------



## Autavia22

Great write up! Never got into pilot watches or straps but that face looks great. Nice variety too.


----------



## GrumpyOldPom

Wish this wasn't a sponsored article, but it is, so not an independent point of view, so I'm out.


----------



## BundyBear

Ridiculous advertising / absurd marketing falsehoods. Bah.

B-Uhr reimagined? Yes, maybe… but the B-Uhr reborn? No.

Won’t repeat what forum experts like Mike already said before and some others who chimed in. Maybe the WUS article editors need to vet some of the marketing materials they post here for sponsored post because it diminishes the reputation of what the collective membership of WUS stands for.


----------



## StufflerMike

BundyBear said:


> Ridiculous advertising / absurd marketing falsehoods. Bah.
> 
> B-Uhr reimagined? Yes, maybe… but the B-Uhr reborn? No.
> 
> Won’t repeat what forum experts like Mike already said before and some others who chimed in. Maybe the WUS article editors need to vet some of the marketing materials they post here for sponsored post because it diminishes the reputation of what the collective membership of WUS stands for.


Sorry to say but sometimes I am under the impression that those who write (or just copy and paste/edit press releases) don’t know much about watches. Those articles are typical homepage (landing page) articles but Verticalscope decided to discontinue the hp for whatever reason and reduced it to a subforum where you hardly find contributions about the „established“ watch companies apart from the occasional paid contributions regarding NOMOS news. Fortunately the other forums offer much broader information. I am not a frequent visitor of Industry News but the *reborn B-Uhr *was reason enough to add a comment.


----------



## unwindtime

I thought Cartier made one of the first pilot's watches.

I've never heard of this one.


----------



## BundyBear

unwindtime said:


> I thought Cartier made one of the first pilot's watches.
> 
> I've never heard of this one.


Now, if we are to believe marketing talk, Rolex invented the world's first pilots' watch in collaboration with Pan Am. They "invented" the GMT watch for pilots that fly across time zones and allows pilots to keep track of time. After all, that is what a watch is for, to keep track of time.


----------



## teckel12

Willbrink said:


> Never had much interest in pilot style watches, but Like that design a lot, and seems well priced for it. 44mm is too big for me however.


Not just got you.


----------



## StufflerMike

Just noticed the engraving on the back. Beobachtunguhr is dead wrong, should be Beobachtung*s*uhr.


----------



## skuripanda

StufflerMike said:


> Just noticed the engraving on the back. Beobachtunguhr is dead wrong, should be Beobachtung*s*uhr.


With the silly marketing pitch lines that are misrepresenting actual history (their claims of B-uhr being the first pilot's watch), their claims that their design complies with B-uhr standards (which it certainly doesn't), and now just silly spelling errors that really shouldn't happen to a german-speaking Swiss watch company, this watch is losing appeal daily. 

For a (claimed Chronometer certified) watch with such a generally good design and a fairly good value proposition, a damn shame that they chose to market it so poorly.


----------



## StufflerMike

skuripanda said:


> With the silly marketing pitch lines that are misrepresenting actual history (their claims of B-uhr being the first pilot's watch), their claims that their design complies with B-uhr standards (which it certainly doesn't), and now just silly spelling errors that really shouldn't happen to a german-speaking Swiss watch company, this watch is losing appeal daily.
> 
> For a (claimed Chronometer certified) watch with such a generally good design and a fairly good value proposition, a damn shame that they chose to market it so poorly.


Fits into the picture.


----------



## StufflerMike

unwindtime said:


> I thought Cartier made one of the first pilot's watches.
> 
> I've never heard of this one.


Sorry to say, this thread is about a B-Uhr or the rebirth of a Beobachtungsuhr (observer watch) not a pilot‘s watch.


----------



## Busayo

i like it


----------



## Joker0918

Nice


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

Looked like the IWC at first glance…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

